# Living with a pimp only makes DP worse!!!



## Jaylin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thirty-three years after I was sexually assaulted and two years after I separated from my ex-husband ? I met a man who gave the impression of success, caring, and comfort. He knew I had this DP and how it made me act and he took advantage of my position and loving nature. It ended up where he messed with my emotions and I felt sorry for him. He quit his job, moved in with me and that?s when the trouble really started. He took over my home, stole from me (I didn?t know until later), got my daughter to hate me (she moved out before he moved in), etc. etc. It ended up that he scared me to stay with him (mostly psychological fear and a couple times physical fear). I attempted suicide once. He is a drug addict, a criminal (didn?t know until later) and an unemployed pimp. This man is not a man but rather a psychopath as I?ve read, discussed with my shrink and best friend who?s also in the medical field.

Yes, I was stupid to stay with him for 15 months. With my DP mind and yearning to be accepted and in a relationship (he refused to sleep with me), I feared to stay with him and I feared to leave him . . . until this past January 2007.

This experience only made the DP worse. I would like to know if anyone else experienced this type of terror. Any serious feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi

:shock: it is good that you got yourself out of an unhealthy situation there.
welcome to the site.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah kudos on getting out of a situation that was clearly hurting you, it takes a lot of courage to do that.

I've been in terrifying situations but not with a violent partner, so I can't comment on that. I think its important not to blame yourself for what happened though - you were in a very vulnerable state at the time.

Welcome to the site.


----------

